# Recipe Book for MHF charity



## Dinks123

Please could you folks out there submit a recipe(s) to me that you have cooked in your MH, either in the kitchen or on the BBQ. I would like to compile a recipe book and sell it on to members for the MHF charity.
Thanks!


----------



## suedew

great idea.
Will you be doing a remoska section? Have a favourite recipe for that. will pm otherwise no point in trying to do a book.

Sue


----------



## Grizzly

suedew said:


> will pm otherwise no point in trying to do a book.
> 
> Sue


Wise words Sue ! A very good idea and PM on the way Dinks.

MODS: Could this become a sticky do you think ?

G


----------



## erneboy

How about a section for recipes people have picked up their travels? I will PM you a German one I have learned, Alan.


----------



## artona

I am sure my colleagues will not mind it being made a sticky for a few days as long as someone owns upto making sticky tofee pudding in the motorhome and gives us the recipe    

made sticky

stew


----------



## Dinks123

Great guys!! Can make any section you like.....! Remoska, double skillet, recipes from your travels...fantastic!!


----------



## Zebedee

Dinks123 said:


> Great guys!! Can make any section you like.....! Remoska, double skillet, recipes from your travels...fantastic!!


Here's my contribution Dinks. (This recipe is not in the later Remoska recipe books.)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-764120.html#764120

Good luck with the project.

Dave


----------



## aldra

I always cook when motor- homing its part of what I enjoy. - use slowcook, remoska and pressure cooker to make meals will send recipes
have sent a simple first one
have an oven in the new van so once I've experimented, will add those
aldra


----------



## Dinks123

Thanks to those that have already sent recipes....


----------



## Twilight

Great idea...p'md one hope you like it.


----------



## erneboy

Being Irish I sent you one for Irish stew as well. I like to think I make a very good stew, Alan.


----------



## Grizzly

erneboy said:


> Being Irish I sent you one for Irish stew as well. I like to think I make a very good stew, Alan.


Ah, but are you tender Alan ?

G


----------



## Dinks123

Irish stew on our menu tomorrow! Will be in Ilfracombe, after having left Redruth today.


----------



## locovan

Great Idea im sending a pork recipe i love


----------



## Dinks123

Thanks Mavis...have received all your recipes!


----------



## Dinks123

Thanks to those that have sent me recipes! Sad those that have thought about it, and not sent.....! I am waiting!!!


----------



## Dinks123

Bump


----------



## vicdicdoc

Dinks123 said:


> Thanks to those that have sent me recipes! Sad those that have thought about it, and not sent.....! I am waiting!!!


Slice bread - spoon on crunchy peanut butter thickly . . simples ! :wink:


----------



## Dinks123

I know....love peanut butter..slattisings of it on toast1


----------



## Dinks123

bump


----------



## suedew

vicdicdoc said:


> Slice bread - spoon on crunchy peanut butter thickly . . simples ! :wink:


What you doing pinching magoo's recipe :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## mandyandandy

Remoska and Top pan/skillet 


One pot spicy chicken

Chicken strips
1 onion
1 yellow pepper
1 courgette
2 garlic cloves
chilli flakes or powder
2 cups basmati rice
1 tin chopped toms
1 tin kidney beans
S & P
Brown chicken 4-5mins and take out – Fry onion, courgette and pepper 3mins
Add garlic & spices & rice fry 1min – add chicken back
Add toms and ¾ pt boiling water
Cook for 15mins add kidney beans cook for 10mins

Cowboy Pie

1 tin beans
1 tin toms
mince
oxo cube 
1 onion
4 med pots

Peel and slice pots thinly, boil for 4 mins – while these boiling fry mince and onion, keep stiring pots so they don’t stick together. 
Once mince brown drain off fat and add beans toms and oxo cook for 5mins. 
Put mince mix in remoska and cover with pots, cook for 1 hr. or till pots are brown and crispy. 

Keema Curry

Mince
1 onion
2 tbsp curry powder
4 med pots
2 oxo cubes
1 tin toms
2 cups frozen peas
½ pt boiling water

Fry mince and onion and drain then add curry powder and well diced pots together and fry for 1 min
Add oxo and boiling water 
Put into remoska for 1 hr, could use split pan and do roast pots or rice in the other section. Could put grill section in and do a nann bread in top


Beef Pineapple Curry

1lb diced beef
2 onions
madras curry powder
1 garlic clove
4oz creamed coconut
soy sauce
can pineapple slices or chunks
1 red apple

Fry meat (coat in flour if you have any) Add onion, then curry powder.
Add Garlic, coconut, soy sauce and seasoning. Cook in remoska for 45mins or 30 mins if on hob or Cadac
Finally add pineaple chopped and diced apple. 

Corned Beef pie

4 pots diced
2 cans c. beef
2 onions
chopped parsley
thyme 
s & p
2 tin chopped toms or you can use slices of real tomato
6 slices bread, possibly more for Grand remoska, lightly butter one side

Boil pots gently , watch they don’t mush or join together. 
Fry c.beef and onions, add all seasoning 
Layer the pan starting with toms, mince toms then mince cover with the bread with crust removed and cut in triangles,
Cook for around 45mins or until bread nicely brown not black. If outer edge catching too soon cover with strip of tin foil

Spanish Mince

1 tin kidney beans
1 tin harricot beans, 
1 onion , spanish if poss
1 bay leaf
2 tbsp olive oil
mince beef
1 garlic
1 apple
1 red pepper
1 tin toms
6 green olives
1tsp paprika
½ tsp paprika and of cinnamon
just over ½ pt water

Fry mince, add garlic, then apple, red pepper, toms olives paprika and cinnamon, stir well, 
Add both types of beans, can just use kidney if that’s all you have. Cook for ¾ hr in Remoska or ½ hour on top, Eat with pasta, rice or oven chips, garlic bread and Salad. 


Caribbean Rice

2 onions diced
1tsp curry powder
10oz long grain rice
just over ½ pt white wine (dry if pos)
1pt boiling water
2 ripe mangoes
pack of cooked chicken diced
4oz frozen peas

Fry onions, add curry powder and rice, cook for 1 min
Add wine and stir, add salt and water cook for 15 mins till liquid almost gone, 
Add chicken, mango and peas. Serve with french bread and salad. 
Great for Cadac cooking, or inside on hob. 

One pot Spicy Chicken

Chicken strips
1 onion
1 yellow pepper
1 courgette
2 garlic cloves
good pinch chilli flakes or powder
1 cup basmatti rice
1 tin chopped toms
1 tin kidney beans
s & p 
¾ pt boiling water

Brown chicken 4-5 mins take out onto kitchen roll
Fry onion, courgette and pepper for 1 min add chicken
Add toms add boiling water, cook for 15 mins 
Add kidney beans cook for further 10mins

Baked apples in wine

4 dessert apples
1 tbsp raisins
1 tbsp chopped almonds or walnuts
1 tbsp brown sugar, use ordinary if none available
¼ pt or just over white wine, dry if poss
rind of 1 orange and 1 lemon
juice of both 
double cream or ice cream

Pre heat remoska , use split tin to keep wine with apples, or small pan with no handle.
Remove ¾ of the core 
Mix raisins, nuts and brown sugar and fill centres, put into dish and add wine and juices of fruits
Sprinkle rinds over the apples , 
Cover with foil and cook for 20+ mins, this can be cooking while doing something in main pan, not too smelly, though potatoes would be perfect. Serve with cold double cream or ice cream. 

Mandarin Marshmallow Scrum 

take two packets of those scrummy marshmallows, the pink n white dusted ones.. 
Cut emm in halfs (without eatin any)! 
Then take two tins of UN|SWEETENED thats in natural juice not syrup of mandarin oranges,and tip into bowl wiv marshmallows. 
Then take two lge cartons of SOUR cream and tip it into the bowl and turn it all in until mixed up. ye I know it looks [email protected]~& at the moment.. 
Then place it in the fridge overnight to 'set'. 
Serves around six people 

FRESH FRUIT CHOCOLATE CHEESECAKE

3 PACKETS BOURBON/GINGER BISCUITS
3/4 OF PACK OF BUTTER
2 PACKETS OF CHEESCAKE MIX
450MLS MILK
MIXED FRESH FRUIT
BAR OF PLAIN CHOCOLATE

1. SMASH BISCUITS 
2. MELT BUTTER TILL RUNNY
3. MIX TWO TOGETHER - PLACE IN TIN FOIL LINED SWISS ROLL TIN
4. PUT IN FRIDGE FOR AT LEAST AN HOUR TO CHILL
5. PUT MILK IN BOWL, SLOWLY ADD CHEESECAKE MIX WHILE WHISKING FAST TILL CREAMY
6. POUR ON TOP OF BISCUIT BASE AND SPREAD TO EDGES.LEAVE TO COOL & SET 2 HRS
7. CHOP FRUIT , GRAPES,PEACH,STRAWBERRY,RASPBERRY,KIWI ARE BEST.
8. WHEN COOL MARK OUT PIECES ON CHEESECAKE WITH SKEWER
9. PLACE MIXED FRUIT ON TOP IN ARTY FASHION, NOTHING THAT WILL BROWN
10. MELT CHOCOLATE IN MICRO TILL RUNNY, DRIZZLE OVER FRUIT WITH T.SPOON.
11. LEAVE FOR 15 MINS IN FRIDGE TO SET, LIFT TIN FOIL OUT AND SLICE MARKINGS
12. SERVE,EAT, ENJOY,GET FAT, FEEL SICK , AND TAKE THE PRAISE.

Hope these may help, put some on here before so sorry for duplicates. Got from a number of sources. 

Mandy


----------



## Hezbez

Thinking of getting a Double Skillet - looking forward to trying some of these receipes


----------



## ched999uk

Did anything come of the recipe book?


----------



## carol

A remoska only would be useless to me as I don't own one 

I don't cook - we eat salads and rarely cook. One way to keep weight down

Carol

Don't have oven or microwave in van. Just 3 rings

Carol


----------

